# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box  Miracle box 2.49 beta test reports%%%%%%%

## kojyy

*Here We Present Beta Test Reports For Ver 2.49 
So Many New Things Added Keep In Touch With Us*  Lava A59 Frp Remove single Click By Miracle Box And Miracle Key     Samsung SM-J200G FRp Lock Reset Done By Miracle Box And Miracle Key      Samsung E1200Y Phone Lock Done By Miracle Box And Miracle Key  Panasonic Eluga A2 Frp Remove single Click By Miracle Box And Miracle Key   Samsung Galaxy J7 SM-J710F  FRp Lock Reset Done By Miracle Box And Miracle Key  Micromax Bolt Q332 Dead Recovery Done By Miracle Box And Miracle Key  Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Mi Account Reset DonE By Miracle Box And Miracle Key      Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562L Pattern Lock Reset Done By Miracle Box And Miracle Key    *HTC DESIRE 728G  MT-6753 FRP REMOVE DONE BY MIRACLE 2.49 BETA* *NOTE:ENABLE ADB  BY FALCON HTC PACK DONT ASK 4 EXE ITS BETA TEST *

----------


## bdradin

شكرا

----------

